

Show HN: How to solve the Rubiks Cube - PixelWizard
http://slides.com/tobipch/how-to-solve-the-rubiks-cube-1#/

======
Rainymood
I personally found the slideshow having a rather inconvenient format. Good
slides though. Very informative.

The content was good as well, great introduction. I am a ~20 second solver
myself both with CFOP and Roux, ~30 secs with ZZ. I find Roux to be more fun
as it allows for more creativity imo. I know full PLL (21 algs) and around
half the OLLs.

Speedcubing is a great way to keep your brain active and your hands as well :)
it's fun to toy around with.

This is Feliks Zemdegs, one of the fastest cubers in the world:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bccRDlsSBMM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bccRDlsSBMM)

------
killdill
Not the best medium for teaching such kinds of skills. I showed it to my
friend who is a beginner and he got frustrated after the first layer.

